# Anyone Have an Artificial Christmas Tree?? Need Advice



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

This year I intend to purchase an artificial Christmas tree. Hate to do it but the real ones have gotten so expensive that in a few years an artificial one would pay for itself. Plus they are beginning to look pretty real. I would miss the smell, however.

Anyway, I'm dithering whether to get a pre-lit one or one that I string my own lights. Stringing lights are really my least favorite part of putting up a tree so I would find a pre-lit one really convenient. However, I wonder how durable the lights are on a pre-lit one. There are a few that have LED lights but most seem to be incandescent and I want LED's.

Do any of you have any comments or information from your own experience? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have never had a real Christmas tree. Back in the day they did not have pre-lit so I put my own lights on. The last tree I bought was pre-lit with regular lights. I have not had a problem with any of the bulbs going out so far and it is so convenient. I think LED lights would be great and should last a good long time. I have gotten so lazy with putting up the tree and having to put it together that I have my husband carry the whole thing assembled down to the basement and he brings it up the next year. Then I just fluff up the branches a bit and decorate it!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

We bought a nice pre lit tree 5-7 years ago or so. At the time I couldn’t find a tree in the size I wanted at the craft store or hardware store and I got it from a retailer that does commercial retail displays and florals. It is much higher quality for the price compared to the one we had before. When we bought it, LED trees were starting to look nicer and become more popular. The lights still lasted until the year before last, so maybe 5 years, and the tree wasn’t handled gently. DH replaced half of the lights 2 years ago and then the others died and he replaced those last year. It was worth it to replace the lights because LED has improved so much and the tree itself looks nice. It’s much easier to do the prelit I think. With the artificial tree you have to kind to straighten the branches when it goes up, which doesn’t take nearly as long as lights but feels like a similar chore. 

Personally, I would focus on the tree itself that looks the nicest and is the right size for your budget. You can always change the lights it you need to, although hopefully you don’t have to. Even though they say the lights last a long time, I’m not completely sold on that, but I do think they’re a lot better than they were even a few years ago. We’ve had mixed results with our LED’s, but they’re still better than incandescent. We ordered our replacement lights from a place online that specializes in holiday lights. They are more expensive than the cheapest ones out there but still less expensive than many of the name brands at the hardware store, and you can choose the color of the lights and how far apart they are. 

Also, once it’s lit, you really don’t notice the tree as much, so it’s easy to forget the comparison to a real tree


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I miss the smell, too. Most people where I live do artificial trees, but a lot of our neighbors do fresh wreaths or swags. Just the inexpensive, bare kind from the grocery store. I have tried every candle I can find but they just arent the same. I think this year I’ll get something small that’s fresh and try to mix it in with my artificial garland for the fragrance.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

We switched to ALL artificial Christmas trees about 10 years ago. We doChristmas in a big way at our house. I think we have around 8 artificial trees at this time in various sizes, interior and exterior lights, a 4 ft. tall Christmas Ferris wheel with elves riding in it, and lit garland everywhere. We have a large collection of Christmas ornaments from our travels all over the world. Our dining table covering is Christmas lace from Bruge, Belgium - stunningly beautiful. We leave all our front windows open until about 10pm and we have a parade of cars going past our house, mostly at light. 

We like the fragrance of natural pine/cedar too. We just purchase some natural materials and incorporate them around the house.......even guest bathroom which is decorated and smells sooooooooooo good!

Only purchase artificial trees with LED lights!!! That's doing your part for the Green New Deal. They are inexpensive and will last 5 - 10 years before you will need to throw it out and get a newer model. The only way you can tell from a real tree is that they are even more perfectly shaped. The big box stores - Home Depot, Lowes, etc. - have a huge selection.

I should be well healed by Thanksgiving, just in time for a weeks worth of Christmas decorating!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I should be well healed by Thanksgiving, just in time for a weeks worth of Christmas decorating!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


DH and DS were part of a transplant kidney exchange a few weeks before Thanksgiving years ago. DH gave himself a hernia at his surgical site getting the Christmas tree out of the attic! Have someone help you with the heavy stuff, and lift with your legs 

I'd love to see pictures some time!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> DH and DS were part of a transplant kidney exchange a few weeks before Thanksgiving years ago. DH gave himself a hernia at his surgical site getting the Christmas tree out of the attic! Have someone help you with the heavy stuff, and lift with your legs e time!


I agree EvaE. I'm not going to do anything stupid. It will depend on how I feel at the time. We don't have an attic but we do have shelves built in the 3-car garage with only one car in it but 10' high ceiling. The LAST thing I need to do is fall off a ladder! If nothing else, I will pay to have someone help me.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you everyone. I appreciate all your comments. And Popi, boy would I like to see your house all decorated! You should post some photos this year - only if you are up to decorating. We don't want you to overdo it!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

We were thinking of switching to artificial trees a few years ago until I discovered what a negative impact they have on the environment. This really surprised me. Anyway just thought I would throw this out as a consideration. One way to reduce the cost of a real tree is to get a smaller one or get one closer to Christmas. Several years we have gotten them on sale close to Christmas for less than twenty dollars. Artificial trees are made in China, shipped thousands of miles and will eventually wind up in a landfill for thousands of years. Real Christmas trees are a sustainable resource.

https://www.nature.org/en-us/what-w...nd-water-stories/real-vs-fake-christmas-tree/


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> One way to reduce the cost of a real tree is to get a smaller one or get one closer to Christmas. Several years we have gotten them on sale close to Christmas for less than twenty dollars.


Ha! Ha! We already go small because of Willow. We get table toppers. We used to be able to go cut what they call "Charlie Brown trees" for $10. Not anymore! The local Lions Club sells trees to donate $$ to charity but even they are now expensive. At least I don't have to drive 60 miles like I would if I didn't buy from them.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mudpuppymama said:


> We were thinking of switching to artificial trees a few years ago until I discovered what a negative impact they have on the environment. This really surprised me.


MPM, you are correct! Artificial trees are traditionally made from fossil fuel by-products (along with artificial turf and other "plasticky" environmental products). So that is one major reason to avoid artificial Christmas trees. BUT...........natural Christmas trees are even less environmentally friendly than artificial trees. We need to figure in the environmental cost of harvesting with gasoline power equipment. cost of transportation in a less than compact form, the cost of disposal through "chipping" and the fact we only use them for one year rather than 5 -10 years for artificial trees.

So, overall, I can justify the use of artificial trees as a bit more environmentally friendly than natural trees. i am also encouraged by the proliferation of artificial trees that are being made in recyclable materials. These artificial trees will be flooding the market within the next five years, so there is a light at the end of the tunnel. In the meantime, try to reduce your environmental footprint as much as possible (recycling trash, LED light bulbs. fuel efficient cars, etc.). Every little bit helps.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I always looked forward to cutting down or picking out a Christmas tree on a lot. I made DH spend a day or two with me picking out the perfect tree, which he wasn't happy about. He finally convinced me to get an artificial tree three years ago. We went to Balsam Hill to chose a tree. It took a couple of trips to decide because they had so many decorated trees. I wanted a 6ft tree, but ended up with a 7ft one which DH wanted.😉 It's pretty and is per-lit with clear lights. The tree comes in sections and it would be difficult for me to assemble because it's pretty heavy. Since the tree branches have to be stored they need to be fluffed. I find that to be a lot of work! This year I plan to fluff each section before the tree is up. I do miss the fragrance. I put up fresh garland above the fireplace, scented candles and use room spray.😊 I really prefer a fresh tree, but it is safer having an artificial one.🎄


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> MPM, you are correct! Artificial trees are traditionally made from fossil fuel by-products (along with artificial turf and other "plasticky" environmental products). So that is one major reason to avoid artificial Christmas trees. BUT...........natural Christmas trees are even less environmentally friendly than artificial trees. We need to figure in the environmental cost of harvesting with gasoline power equipment. cost of transportation in a less than compact form, the cost of disposal through "chipping" and the fact we only use them for one year rather than 5 -10 years for artificial trees.
> 
> So, overall, I can justify the use of artificial trees as a bit more environmentally friendly than natural trees. i am also encouraged by the proliferation of artificial trees that are being made in recyclable materials. These artificial trees will be flooding the market within the next five years, so there is a light at the end of the tunnel. In the meantime, try to reduce your environmental footprint as much as possible (recycling trash, LED light bulbs. fuel efficient cars, etc.). Every little bit helps.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Glad to hear they will be recycling the artificial trees. I shudder at the thought of them all sitting around in landfills for thousands of years. I love real trees and the fact I do not have to store them. I also love the smell. And if they are sustainably grown and harvested they are not that bad for the environment. They are safe too unless you are putting candles on your tree like in the old days.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

[QUThey are safe too unless you are putting candles on your tree like in the old days.[/QUOTE]

Several years ago a day shift nurse left for work while her family was still sleeping. The Christmas tree lights were on. She arrived at work and received a call the house was on fire. The house burned down due to the lights. That made me rethink getting an artificial tree.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Heather's said:


> [QUThey are safe too unless you are putting candles on your tree like in the old days.


Several years ago a day shift nurse left for work while her family was still sleeping. The Christmas tree lights were on. She arrived at work and received a call the house was on fire. The house burned down due to the lights. That made me rethink getting an artificial tree.[/QUOTE]

I guess bad things could happen. But you need to use common sense too. A real tree must be kept well watered and when it gets super dry you should get rid of it. It also should not be left on while everyone is asleep or when you leave the house. I never leave the house with any appliance running for example. Certain precautions should be taken but I have had real trees for 30 years without any issues. If people are going to get super worried about it I guess an artificial tree is better for them.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather's said:


> [QUThey are safe too unless you are putting candles on your tree like in the old days.


Several years ago a day shift nurse left for work while her family was still sleeping. The Christmas tree lights were on. She arrived at work and received a call the house was on fire. The house burned down due to the lights. That made me rethink getting an artificial tree.[/QUOTE]

Yes, that can happen with incandescent bulbs, especially the old fashioned large type and a natural tree that is dry. Whether using a natural tree or artificial tree. use LED bulbs. They are cool to the touch and use much less power. Very little, if any, danger from fire.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Maybe something to consider in an artificial tree from an environmental perspective is something of the kind of quality that could be passed down to family or friends like an heirloom. Many families do this with special ornaments. I wonder if anyone manufactures something like this. I have seen some really beautiful abstract sort of trees, sort of like wall sculptures, to hang ornaments on. 

I haven’t sent an artificial tree to the landfill yet, but that’s because the two smaller, cheaper, hardware store type trees we bought before I relegated to to the porch as outdoor decorations. Artificial trees are pretty bulky, though, so it wouldn’t take many to take up a lot of room. It would be nice if there was a way to break them down and recycle the parts. 

I do miss the smell a lot. Heather, please share what candles and spray you like! Someone gave me a Pier1 spray last year that smelled more realistic than most, but they’re gone now. I do have a hand lotion with juniper oil that I love and it makes me wonder if experimenting with oil diffusers would work.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I think Thymes Frasier Fir smells just like a Christmas. Last year I bought their room spray and candle. I also got a Rosy Rings Forest candle which was nice. Their candles are so pretty when lit. My favorite candle they have is Wild Plum Cannabis which isn't that Chrismasy. This year I'm going to check out the NEST Christmas candles.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Glad to hear they will be recycling the artificial trees. I shudder at the thought of them all sitting around in landfills for thousands of years. I love real trees and the fact I do not have to store them. I also love the smell. And if they are sustainably grown and harvested they are not that bad for the environment. They are safe too unless you are putting candles on your tree like in the old days.


Both I and my son are allergic to the real thing. (They realized that after I spent my first 7 Christmases in the hospital with asthma... we caught on quicker with Robbie  ) So we've ALWAYS had artificial trees. But we make them last a LONG time. The one we had before the current one, we must have had for at least 10 years. It was the kind where you had to put all the lower branches in separately. What a pain! And no lights. When it started wearing out (the branches no longer fit properly into the "trunk") we gave all the pieces to a friend with a horse farm. They use them for filler for the brush boxes under the jumps. So they are still in good use after 15 years or more.

We then replaced it with a smaller one that we put on a round coffee table. This gives it enough height to have "presence" in the room while taking up less floor space. This one has only two piecesand is pre-lit. We've had this one for about 5 years and it's still going strong. I love this one, so I hope it has a lot of good years in it!

Brlow is a photo of the tree in our family room when the room was all decked out for my son's Christmas Eve wedding!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

It seems all decisions, even seemingly simple ones like deciding on a type of Christmas tree, involve many considerations and what works for one may not work for another. I simply mentioned the environmental aspects because that was something I had never considered. With regard to allergies, I am allergic to artificial fragrances so for me they are not a consideration. Synthetic fragrances also have endocrine disrupting properties which is another reason I avoid them.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mudpuppymama said:


> It seems all decisions, even seemingly simple ones like deciding on a type of Christmas tree, involve many considerations and what works for one may not work for another. I simply mentioned the environmental aspects because that was something I had never considered. With regard to allergies, I am allergic to artificial fragrances so for me they are not a consideration. Synthetic fragrances also have endocrine disrupting properties which is another reason I avoid them.


Like Havanese, one size does not fit all.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Heather's said:


> I think Thymes Frasier Fir smells just like a Christmas. Last year I bought their room spray and candle. I also got a Rosy Rings Forest candle which was nice. Their candles are so pretty when lit. My favorite candle they have is Wild Plum Cannabis which isn't that Chrismasy. This year I'm going to check out the NEST Christmas candles.


I have a NEST bamboo candle and it smells really good but I think it's too strong for my small house. I didn't know they have holiday candles! I did see they have fragrance oils at Nordstrom rack so maybe I can try that, if they have a Christmas type.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> Both I and my son are allergic to the real thing. (They realized that after I spent my first 7 Christmases in the hospital with asthma... we caught on quicker with Robbie  ) So we've ALWAYS had artificial trees. But we make them last a LONG time. The one we had before the current one, we must have had for at least 10 years. It was the kind where you had to put all the lower branches in separately. What a pain! And no lights. When it started wearing out (the branches no longer fit properly into the "trunk") we gave all the pieces to a friend with a horse farm. They use them for filler for the brush boxes under the jumps. So they are still in good use after 15 years or more.
> 
> We then replaced it with a smaller one that we put on a round coffee table. This gives it enough height to have "presence" in the room while taking up less floor space. This one has only two piecesand is pre-lit. We've had this one for about 5 years and it's still going strong. I love this one, so I hope it has a lot of good years in it!
> 
> Brlow is a photo of the tree in our family room when the room was all decked out for my son's Christmas Eve wedding!


I bet it was beautiful! What a way to celebrate an anniversary.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> It seems all decisions, even seemingly simple ones like deciding on a type of Christmas tree, involve many considerations and what works for one may not work for another. I simply mentioned the environmental aspects because that was something I had never considered. With regard to allergies, I am allergic to artificial fragrances so for me they are not a consideration. Synthetic fragrances also have endocrine disrupting properties which is another reason I avoid them.


I'm lucky I'm not allergic to fragrances but I am really sensitive to them, and all smells, really. The smell of mildew makes me physically sick, I'm sure it's some kind of psychological issue I should address  on the other hand, though, a fragrance I enjoy really has a positive effect on me, it really makes me so happy. Over the years I have found that if I buy higher quality scented products, I enjoy them more and they tend to have more natural ingredients. It means I don't buy them very often, because real fragrance oils are expensive, and it does make them more special. But, I try to keep them to my house, I do try to be careful since I know a lot of people are allergic to them. I would hate to be in a small space with someone making their eyes water!

I do get a little crazy about the fragrance of products I use on my Havanese. When I stick my face in his coat, I want it to smell good! But I try to avoid heavy fragrances because I don't think dogs enjoy them. I like to use up products, though, so I sometimes dilute them with other things.

I might be more tempted to buy a live tree again if they weren't so expensive where I live. And, I might reevaluate in a few years if we have a reason to consider buying a new tree.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The nursery here carries NEST candles in their gift shop so I'm always sniffing them. 😊 They are pretty strong....I liked the Moroccan Amber so I ordered the votive size on Amazon to try. I really like the scent and it fills the downstairs. They do have a Christmas Candle. It's time for a Rosy Rings Pumpkin Cardamon. 🎃


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I'm lucky I'm not allergic to fragrances but I am really sensitive to them, and all smells, really. The smell of mildew makes me physically sick, I'm sure it's some kind of psychological issue I should address  on the other hand, though, a fragrance I enjoy really has a positive effect on me, it really makes me so happy. Over the years I have found that if I buy higher quality scented products, I enjoy them more and they tend to have more natural ingredients. It means I don't buy them very often, because real fragrance oils are expensive, and it does make them more special. But, I try to keep them to my house, I do try to be careful since I know a lot of people are allergic to them. I would hate to be in a small space with someone making their eyes water!
> 
> I do get a little crazy about the fragrance of products I use on my Havanese. When I stick my face in his coat, I want it to smell good! But I try to avoid heavy fragrances because I don't think dogs enjoy them. I like to use up products, though, so I sometimes dilute them with other things.
> 
> I might be more tempted to buy a live tree again if they weren't so expensive where I live. And, I might reevaluate in a few years if we have a reason to consider buying a new tree.


I think years ago decisions were simpler. They had no artificial trees. Nowadays when you go to buy something there are a bzillion options. We are building a house and there are many decisions. Options are nice but too many are overwhelming. The main problem I have with synthetic fragrances is their negative impact on the endocrine system. I know many people with dysfunctional thyroids and I was trying to figure out how to a avoid thyroid problems. Synthetic fragrances are one of the worst endocrine disrupters along with a few other commonly used products. I have been working on eliminating them as much as possible.

https://www.oilsjourney.com/blog/2018/06/18/the-top-10-most-toxic-products-in-your-home


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think years ago decisions were simpler. They had no artificial trees. Nowadays when you go to buy something there are a bzillion options. We are building a house and there are many decisions. Options are nice but too many are overwhelming.


Yes! I become paralyzed by too many options and then I don't make a choice!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Yes! I become paralyzed by too many options and then I don't make a choice!


I know what you mean. Last week I went to the store looking for light bulbs. Yikes...I came home empty handed!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Yes! I become paralyzed by too many options and then I don't make a choice!


OMG - That's me to a T! I can spend hours lost in the rabbit hole reading reviews, reports, forums, etc. I drive myself nuts! Then I get so confused I don't know what to do or get!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> OMG - That's me to a T! I can spend hours lost in the rabbit hole reading reviews, reports, forums, etc. I drive myself nuts! Then I get so confused I don't know what to do or get!


We are building a house and have been forced to make many decisions. I always remind myself there are usually pros and cons to every decision. This has helped to alleviate my fears and made it easier for me to make a decision and move forward. Reading reviews is helpful but can drive you crazy because there is always positive and negative reviews.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> Reading reviews is helpful but can drive you crazy because there is always positive and negative reviews.


Oh yes, I know. Then I start analyzing the percentage of negative vs. positive reviews. Life used to be so much simpler!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mudpuppymama said:


> We are building a house and have been forced to make many decisions. I always remind myself there are usually pros and cons to every decision. This has helped to alleviate my fears and made it easier for me to make a decision and move forward. Reading reviews is helpful but can drive you crazy because there is always positive and negative reviews.


Make a decision and then be happy with the result. If you are looking for perfection, you will never find it. Perfection is being happy with the choices you have made. This is called "satisficing" - being satisfied with the choices you have made. learning to live with what you have is so rewarding and this has become more important to me during the last month. A family room in our house was turned into our "Explorer's Lounge" which contains a lifetime of chasquis we have gathered in our travels throughout the world. None of them are very valuable or significant but they each tell a story to us. I love to go in that room and reminisce about each occasion we purchased them. I'll have to take a photo and share.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I also used to get stuck because I felt like once I made a decision, it was done forever. But the truth is, even if I make a mistake in a purchase I still have choices. I can return it, sell it, or accept the flaws and appreciate the benefits. 

I had the same lightbulb problem! I had to find an LED decorative bulb for a clear light fixture and I wanted a particular color temperature but wasn’t sure about the brightness. It took me weeks to decide because I had to buy it online and it was $20. I think I wasn’t putting the single lightbulb in perspective because when we spent a lot of money replacing all of the lightbulbs in the kitchen with LED they were a little pink. But it did grow on me, I doubt anyone else would notice the difference. When the lightbulb came it was too bright, but I knew I wouldn’t be able to make a decision again so I accepted it and moved on. It ended up getting broken with a broom a month later and I had to buy a new one! And the second time around I found it somewhere else for half the price. Life goes on. It did still take me longer than it should have to guess which one wasnt going to be too bright


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh yes, I know. Then I start analyzing the percentage of negative vs. positive reviews. Life used to be so much simpler!


And WHATEVER you decide, SOME relative will tell you you did it wrong! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Make a decision and then be happy with the result. If you are looking for perfection, you will never find it. Perfection is being happy with the choices you have made. This is called "satisficing" - being satisfied with the choices you have made. learning to live with what you have is so rewarding and this has become more important to me during the last month. A family room in our house was turned into our "Explorer's Lounge" which contains a lifetime of chasquis we have gathered in our travels throughout the world. None of them are very valuable or significant but they each tell a story to us. I love to go in that room and reminisce about each occasion we purchased them. I'll have to take a photo and share.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Oh, I LOVE that idea!!! Many people know that I travel in the tropics fairly frequently... at least pre-covid. I've been redecorating my family room to be my tropical green space! (Baby toys are mostly gone now that my son and his family have moved out! LOL!)


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> And WHATEVER you decide, SOME relative will tell you you did it wrong! LOL!


Oh yes!!!! The relatives can be the worst! My brother in law is a real estate agent. After redoing our kitchen, I was scared to have him over. I just knew I didn't do something "right" and would have to hear about it!!! And you know what...I was right!!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Oh, I LOVE that idea!!! Many people know that I travel in the tropics fairly frequently... at least pre-covid. I've been redecorating my family room to be my tropical green space! (Baby toys are mostly gone now that my son and his family have moved out! LOL!)


:thumb:

I love viewing the interior of houses. Maybe it is not exactly what I would do with my house, but I love the story each house tells about their occupants, and then this leads to a conversation, and then you learn some of the most interesting things! Like Ricky, I am the curious type. I didn't have nearly enough time talking with Karen about her acquaria when I visited her lovely home - too busy getting to know the Randall Havaneses! :wink:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

I was just admiring your pictures and aquariums Karen! Please tell me that you cleaned up, at least a little, before you took pictures😁 We’ve been upgrading a bit as we replace things in our house-the floors downstairs are next. Now that our nest is empty we are currently redoing the bonus room and I’m in heaven. Ultimately it will serve multiple uses (500 sq feet) including a nice guest room area with a microwave and mini fridge. However, our family room and living room usually look like a doggy day care. I’m in the process of teaching Jodie to put things back but we’ll see how that plays out in the long run. Anyhow, you have a beautiful home Karen, inside and out thank you for sharing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Oh yes!!!! The relatives can be the worst! My brother in law is a real estate agent. After redoing our kitchen, I was scared to have him over. I just knew I didn't do something "right" and would have to hear about it!!! And you know what...I was right!!!!


LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> I was just admiring your pictures and aquariums Karen! Please tell me that you cleaned up, at least a little, before you took pictures&#128513; We've been upgrading a bit as we replace things in our house-the floors downstairs are next. Now that our nest is empty we are currently redoing the bonus room and I'm in heaven. Ultimately it will serve multiple uses (500 sq feet) including a nice guest room area with a microwave and mini fridge. However, our family room and living room usually look like a doggy day care. I'm in the process of teaching Jodie to put things back but we'll see how that plays out in the long run. Anyhow, you have a beautiful home Karen, inside and out thank you for sharing.


Thank you! And yes, I don't usually take photos when rooms are at their messiest! LOL! It has happened, though... Here is the chaos when I was building the big vivarium... Does that make you feel better? LOL!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

🤣 Thank you Karen! Yes, I feel wonderful now😋 You still have a beautiful home.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Your family room looks very peaceful Karen with all the plants and windows. 😊


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> OMG - That's me to a T! I can spend hours lost in the rabbit hole reading reviews, reports, forums, etc. I drive myself nuts! Then I get so confused I don't know what to do or get!


Me too! My husband laughs at me all the time when I go shopping and come home empty handed :grin2:

We had to give up real trees many years ago. My son had severe asthma and the live tree would aggravate his condition. It was sad but necessary.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> LOL!


My brother in law will have a "field day" at the new house. One thing I have learned about building a new house...I have never heard so many "would of" " should of" "could of" comments!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I love viewing the interior of houses.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Sometimes I think I'm a bit of a voyeur! Whenever they are showing talking heads from their homes on TV, I'm always trying to see what books they have on their shelves or how their house is decorated! :nerd:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, I've got a tree coming from Home Depot. Same as one I saw on Amazon and same price but Home Depot has 180 days return policy. So that'll give me past Christmas to get it up and see how I like it and make sure it works. It's 4.5 feet pre-lit with LED lights and will fit on the table I use plus a tree topper. I was really tempted to get a 6 footer but I don't know what Willow would do. I could put her playpen around it like some of you do. Then I thought, I could always get 2 Christmas trees! Maybe someday. I'll wait and see how I like this one and if I decide I want to go bigger, or it's not exactly right, I'll relegate it to a different room and get a "more perfect" one!


----------

